# Armbanduhr für Angler



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Armbanduhren für Bergsteiger, für Taucher, für Jogger, für Skifahrer.

  Gibt es auch eine Armbanduhr für Angler?

  Ich suche eine Armbanduhr die wasserdicht ist, weil man ja oft mit den Armen unter Wasser ist. Die Uhr sollte den Luftdruck und die Mondphase anzeigen, Temperaturanzeige und Kompass sollte auch dran sein. Also Daten die in ein Fangbuch gehören. Eine Stoppuhr und eine Alarmfunktion wären auch nicht schlecht. Man möchte ja wissen wie lange der Drill dauerte und man möchte der Erste am Angelplatz sein.

  Schreibt doch mal was Ihr für Armbanduhren habt. Erfahrungsberichte wären auch nicht schlecht.

  So jetzt seid Ihr dran bis bald Ronny N.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Für was muss eine Anglerarmbanduhr Luftdruck und Mondphase anzeigen können?#c


----------



## ollidi (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Da würde ich Dir diese Casio empfehlen. Die sollte alle Deine Bedürfnisse abdecken.

Ich selber habe diese hier. Reicht für mich völlig aus.


----------



## esox_105 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> Es gibt Armbanduhren für Bergsteiger, für Taucher, für Jogger, für Skifahrer.
> 
> Gibt es auch eine Armbanduhr für Angler?
> 
> ...


 

GPS, Radio und Telefonfunktion hast Du in deiner Aufzählung vergessen ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Wenn du die Mondphasen sehen willst solltest du mal bei Maurice Lacroiy schauen...

*KLICK*

Aber nur mit dem nötigen Kleingeld

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Für was muss eine Anglerarmbanduhr Luftdruck und Mondphase anzeigen können?#c


Wenn der Luftdruck sehr schnell steigt ist es zum Beispiel schlecht auf Zander zu angeln. Mondphase soll wichtig sein beim Beißverhalten der Aale.

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Früher hat man Fische mit blosen Händen gefangen, heute braucht man dafür eine Armbanduhr


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



ollidi schrieb:


> Da würde ich Dir diese Casio empfehlen. Die sollte alle Deine Bedürfnisse abdecken.
> 
> Ich selber habe diese hier. Reicht für mich völlig aus.



Hallo ollidi,

von Casio hab ich mir auch einige Modelle angeschaut. Die Casio Pro Trek PRW 1500T 7VER ist auch nicht schlecht aber für 379€ ganz schön teuer.

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Früher hat man Fische mit blosen Händen gefangen, heute braucht man dafür eine Armbanduhr



Ja früher hat man die Fische mit der blosen Hand gefangen. Heute fängt man vielleicht keine Fische und man kann es auf den Luftdruck oder die Mondphase schieben.
Es soll fürs Fangbuch sein.

Gruß Ronny N.#h


----------



## ollidi (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Dafür hast Du aber wirklich eine Uhr fürs Leben. Was meine schon so alles mitgemacht hat, da hätte ich wohl schon mind. 5 andere Uhren geschrottet.
Für mich war aber noch die Solarfunktion ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



ollidi schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du aber wirklich eine Uhr fürs Leben. Was meine schon so alles mitgemacht hat, da hätte ich wohl schon mind. 5 andere Uhren geschrottet.
> Für mich war aber noch die Solarfunktion ausschlaggebend.


Genau Solarfunktion ist wichtig, da ja ein Batteriewechsel für die Dichtungen nicht so gut sein soll.

Ronny N.


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



esox_105 schrieb:


> GPS, Radio und Telefonfunktion hast Du in deiner Aufzählung vergessen ...



Hallo esox_105,

diese Funktionen hab ich nicht vergessen denn Telefonnummern und Radiosender haben in meinem Fangbuch keinen Platz.

Gruß Ronny N.|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



ollidi schrieb:


> Für mich war aber noch die Solarfunktion ausschlaggebend.



Für mich auch. Ich habe diese!

Danke, jetzt habe ich das mit dem steigenden Luftdruck und dem Zander verstanden. Das mit den Aalen ist mir wurscht, aber braucht man diese ganzen Daten wirklich um einen schönen Angletag am See/Fluss zu verbringen?|kopfkrat


----------



## williwurm (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

moin moin uhr ja mit zeiger die fische sind und der sikundenzeiger ein haken und eine form hat wie ein angelrolle in silber wer schön  hab 1 ist noch nicht auf den markt die kosten sind zu hoch für ein massenproduckt mfg willi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



williwurm schrieb:


> moin moin uhr ja mit zeiger die fische sind und der sikundenzeiger ein hacken und eine form hat wie ein angelrolle in silber wer schön  hab 1 ist noch nicht auf den markt die kosten sind zu hoch für ein massenproduckt mfg willi



Hast du was getrunken?

1. Benutze mal Satzzeichen, damit man das anständig lesen kann.
2. Haken nicht Hacken
3. Bitte bring den Beitrag ins Reine, damit die anderen auch was davon haben.

(Es soll blos eine Hilfe sein, nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Effe (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hast du was getrunken?


 
Du etwa auch, *Adl3r4ug3* ? 

Wie kommt man sonst auf so einen Namen?! :q

Auch nicht böse gemeint #h

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## zanderzone (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

*Adl3r4ug3= Adlerauge ;-)

sei wachsam!!
*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Effe schrieb:


> Du etwa auch, *Adl3r4ug3* ?
> 
> Wie kommt man sonst auf so einen Namen?! :q



Nein ich bin nüchtern (zu jeder Zeit).#6



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Adl3r4ug3= Adlerauge ;-)
> 
> sei wachsam!!
> *



Das "sei wachsam" habe ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gehöhrt. - Scherzkeks!


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Da ich oft Abends/Nachts losgehe, sind mir Leuchtziffern wichtig.
Einigermassen wasserdicht ist natürlich auch schön beim Angeln.


----------



## Elch-Ecki (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Kaufe dir eine Tissot T-Touch.
Dann hast du was ordendliches.

Frohes Fest:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Elch-Ecki schrieb:


> Kaufe dir eine Tissot T-Touch.
> Dann hast du was ordendliches.



Oder ne Rolex oder ne Breitling...:l:l


----------



## tommig (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Guck doch mal hier 
http://www.amazon.de/Collection-Casio-Herrenuhr-AMW-706D-7AVEF/dp/B000LAMCSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watch&qid=1229962555&sr=1-1
Gruss aus Kassel.


----------



## petipet (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Ich will nicht den Mont Everest erklimmen und nicht tiefer tauchen, wie das mit einer Schnorchel-Ausrüstung bei guter Kondition möglich ist.
Aber nachts will ich was auf dem Wecker sehen.


Von Ralle24 gelöscht wegen Urheberrecht. Nochmal di dringende Bitte statt fremder Bilder und Texte, das gewünschte einfach verlinken. 

http://www.uhrendeluxe24.de/image_detail_1814.html





Das ist u.A. so ein Teil.

Gruß, Peter|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@petipet: Die hat mir 400€ aber auch ihren Preis.#6


----------



## petipet (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Hallo Stefan,

ja der Preis ist heftig. Muß im Endeffekt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Der Plus dieser Uhr ist ihre Robustheit und ihre Nachtabsehbarkeit. Und darin liegt für mich die Stärke.

Gruß, Peter#h


----------



## zanderzone (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Adl3r4ug3= Adlerauge ;-)
> 
> sei wachsam!!
> *



Weiß ich, deswegen hab ichs auch geschrieben


----------



## Aloha (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_jw?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Djewelry-watches&field-keywords=Suunto&x=0&y=0

mein Tipp Suunto Vector


----------



## DonTonno (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

wenn ich soviel geld hätte was hier einige uhren kosten dann würde ich davon in urlaub fahren:vik:

echolote, uhren, barometer...
ich nehme zum angeln würmer und das geht ganz gut


----------



## BigEarn (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Habe seit 7 Jahren diese Casio in Gebrauch 

http://www.casio-europe.com/de/watch/sports/spf-40t-7ver/

Hat im Prinzip alles, was Du aufgezaehlt hast, nur auf die Solarfunktion musst Du verzichten. Sollte aber kein Problem sein mit der Gummidichtung. Habe bis jetzt genau einen Batteriewechsel benoetigt und bei diesem wurde die Uhr anschliessend vom Uhrmacher auf Dichtigkeit ueberprueft.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Ich finde bei Casio es es eine extreme Geschmacksache, ob einem die Uhr gefällt oder nicht. Unter den Modellen variiert das Aussehen doch schon sehr stak. Ich habe nur 2 Uhren, die mir von Casio gefallen, eine habe ich schon gepostet.


----------



## Angelspass (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Oder ne Rolex oder ne Breitling...:l:l


-------------------------------------------------- 

Oder eine Breguet die ist besser. :vik:


----------



## Skipper47 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Die Fa.Greiner hat Wasserdichte Uhren für ca. 90,-€ mit Beleuchtung und einem Fisch auf dem Zifferblatt. Die Uhr ist sehr robust und hält auch einiges aus.


----------



## Ronny N. (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Erst mal Danke, für das rege Interesse an diesem Thema.

  Grund für dieses Thema ist die Neuanschaffung einer neuen Armbanduhr. Uhren gibt es ja massenhaft, von billig bis teuer. Also wenn ich mir eine neue Armbanduhr kaufe sollte diese Uhr nicht nur die Zeit anzeigen und das Datum.
  Lesen konnte ich hier das die Modelle von Casio favorisiert werden. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einige andere Modelle von anderen Herstellern(ausgenommen Rolex und Breitling …).


  So jetzt wünsche ich allen hier einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und schöne Feiertage.

  Bis bald Ronny N.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> (ausgenommen Rolex und Breitling …).



Das war von mir ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. Denkst du ich kann mir so ein Teil leisten??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Frohe Weihanchten wünsch ich allen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## hotabych (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Suunto sind sehr gute Sportuhren, da zieht Casio m.M. bei weitem nicht mit.


----------



## Ronny N. (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@hotabych,

Suunto ist auch nicht schlecht, werd mich mal gleich näher mit beschäftigen.

MfG Ronny N.


----------



## Wollebre (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

dann kauf dir ein GPS Gerät, die sowas alles drin haben was du für notwendig betrachtest.
ich habe bisher jeden Angelplatz ohne Kompass gefunden, kannst mal erklären wofür 
der gut sein soll? Da ein Kompass nur eine Richtung und nicht den Ort angibt, bin ich richtig irretiert was ich bisher nicht in mein Fangbuch geschrieben habe.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Wollebre schrieb:


> dann kauf dir ein GPS Gerät, die sowas alles drin haben was du für notwendig betrachtest.
> ich habe bisher jeden Angelplatz ohne Kompass gefunden, kannst mal erklären wofür
> der gut sein soll? Da ein Kompass nur eine Richtung und nicht den Ort angibt, bin ich richtig irretiert was ich bisher nicht in mein Fangbuch geschrieben habe.



@Wollebre,

ein GPS Gerät am Arm finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben.
Der Kompass soll zum bestimmen der Windrichtung sein.

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Gralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Ich bin ja auch Arbanduhrenfanatiker.
Aber wie wäre es denn mit einer ganz einfachen Armbanduhr?

Das was ich hier trage ist für den chinesischen Reispflücker gut.


Und dann ein Telefon, was das kann, was du möchtest?
Astronomiesoftware, Wetter...Navi, GPS, Google Earth


Also wenn die Ansprüche für die Uhr zu hoch werden. Verlagere die doch ins Telefon.Und mit dem Telefon habe ich dann das Bild von der Uhr gemacht.
Kann also auch knipsen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Was ein Angler heutzutage alles braucht...#d


----------



## Wollebre (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

jeder hat halt so seine Ansprüche.


----------



## Ronny N. (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@Gralf,

auch kein schlechter Tip mit der Astronomiesoftware, Wetter...Navi, GPS und Google Earth auf dem Handy. 
Beschreib doch das mal ein wenig näher.
Habe ein sony ericsson w810i geht das damit auch?

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Fanne (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

um gps zu nutzen via handy brauchst nen bluetooth gps empfänger ,  um navi zu nutzen brauchst diesen empfänger auch

wetter ? bin ich leider überfragt


die navigeschichte kann ich dir aber live zeigen , hab ich da

gruss


----------



## Ronny N. (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@Fanne,

grüße dich hier. Das mit der Navigeschichte erklär mir mal beim nächsten Angeln.

Bis bald Ronny N.


----------



## Fanne (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

kein thema,  um die wetterfunktion am handy nutzen zu können muss auch ne seperate software aufs handyinstalliert werden. ich test es mal auf meinN73 . wenn das funzt müsste es auf dein Smartphone auch gehen . kommt nur immer darauf an was du für symbian Version hast. 


sollte sich aber was machen lassen  mit genügend  Speicher im handy ; ) 


grüsse


----------



## Gralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> @Gralf,
> 
> auch kein schlechter Tip mit der Astronomiesoftware, Wetter...Navi, GPS und Google Earth auf dem Handy.
> Beschreib doch das mal ein wenig näher.
> ...


 
Ich weiss nicht, ob das mit deinem Handy geht. Meins ist ein Nokia N95. Das kann alles mögliche. 

GPS is eingebaut also keine Maus nötig.

Software für verschiedene Zwecke kann man runterladen. Einiges an freeware. Nicht nur zum Angeln. zB bei aikon.ch

Kamera ist mit 5 Mp Carl Zeiss Jena Objetiv. So gut muss man erstmal knipsen.

Gleicher Preis wie Navi+Cam. Aber kleinere Anzeige wie ein Navi. Dafür hat man die Jackentaschen nicht mit so vielen Geräten voll. Für richtige Stimmennavigation sollte man bezahlen. Hacken ist illlegal!

Aaaaaaaaber: Nokia verhindert teilweise die Nutzung des Apparates. Und Funktionen werden durch Provider geblockt. 

Ich würde sagen eher für Technikfreaks. Einfach so kaufen und es kann alles ist nicht. Zurechtbasteln geht. Es ist ein Rechner drin und ein Betriebssytem.

Fische fangen kann das nicht

Gruß


----------



## okolyt2001 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

was wäre denn ne gescheite sofware zum angeln für´s n95, oder besser gesagt rund ums angel!!!

angel an das n95 doch nicht oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## Gralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



okolyt2001 schrieb:


> was wäre denn ne gescheite sofware zum angeln für´s n95, oder besser gesagt rund ums angel!!!
> 
> angel an das n95 doch nicht oder???|kopfkrat


 
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Kannst du nochmal genau Fragen?


----------



## okolyt2001 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

hmmm....kennst du ne software fürs n95 die irgenwas mit angeln zu tun hat....seearten....hotspots...spiele....routen zu angelgewässern...!!!!


----------



## Gralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



okolyt2001 schrieb:


> hmmm....kennst du ne software fürs n95 die irgenwas mit angeln zu tun hat....seearten....hotspots...spiele....routen zu angelgewässern...!!!!


 

Klar. Navigation ist doch wichtig für Angeln. Erst Stassennavi zum hinfahren. Dann Topo oder See oder Uferkarte. Kann man alles. Grid oder Vektor oder Topo. Alles was du mit Google Maps findest oder sonstwo kannst du nutzen. Zb mit TrekBuddy oder Googleak. Da muss man sich aber erst einlesen.

Wetter klappt. Und Astronomiesoftware nehmen Leute. Wegen Beisszeiten, Mondphasen, Sonnenauf-. oder Untergang. 

Anglerboard kann man damit nutzen:k


----------



## okolyt2001 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

werd mich mal auf die suche machen....TrekBuddy oder Googleak!!!!......shit, ich glaube ich muss mal die jungs von google anrufen... ).....
hast du ne ahnung ob es so ne art fangbuch fürs n95 gibt???


----------



## Gralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



okolyt2001 schrieb:


> werd mich mal auf die suche machen....TrekBuddy oder Googleak!!!!......shit, ich glaube ich muss mal die jungs von google anrufen... ).....
> hast du ne ahnung ob es so ne art fangbuch fürs n95 gibt???


 
Ich habe leider noch kein Fangbuch fürs N95 gesehen. Schade eigentlich. Das wäre ja so einfach zu programmieren. Und auch die Beisszeitensoftware, wie sie manchmal in Zeitschriften ist. Da bräuchte man nur die zugrundeligenden Daten.

Aber leider geht das gar nicht. Weil du das Handy schon wegwirfst, bevor die Leute mit programmieren fertig sind. In 2 jahren. Es ist ja alles freeware, was die in ihrer Freizeit machen.


----------



## okolyt2001 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch kein Fangbuch fürs N95 gesehen. Schade eigentlich. Das wäre ja so einfach zu programmieren. Und auch die Beisszeitensoftware, wie sie manchmal in Zeitschriften ist. Da bräuchte man nur die zugrundeligenden Daten.
> 
> Aber leider geht das gar nicht. Weil du das Handy schon wegwirfst, bevor die Leute mit programmieren fertig sind. In 2 jahren. Es ist ja alles freeware, was die in ihrer Freizeit machen.


 
stimmt schon, aber solange es symbian os gibt.....werd ichs wohl auch nutzen, mach ich schon seit dem 7650....:m....aber es gibt wohl kaum angler unter den programieren.......
schade eigentlich son fangbuch wäre mal was.....

danke für den tipp....TrekBuddy... sieht doch mal nach was halbwegs interessantem aus für den angler...#6....(wenn er denn ein symbian handy hat...|supergri)


----------



## Gralf (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



okolyt2001 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp....TrekBuddy... sieht doch mal nach was halbwegs interessantem aus für den angler...)


 
Das macht am meisten Sinn, wenn man dazu Googleak benutzt. 

Ist aber nur was für Angler, die rumwandern, neue Stellen suchen...

Den nächsten Parkplatz am Ufer findet man auch mit den Navi.

Aber was macht schon sinn? Überlege gerade mir eine Kletterausrüstung zu kaufen. Es macht halt einfach Spaß.
Und irgendwann finde ich eine Angelstelle, die so schwer erreichbar ist, daß ich mich abseilen muß.


----------



## Ronny N. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@all,

so habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Uhr für Angler zugelegt.

Es ist eine Casio AMW-702D-7AVEF und bin mit dieser Uhr sehr zufrieden. 
Die Uhr zeigt mir neben der Uhrzeit, Temperatur und Monphasen an und die Uhr ist sehr robust und wasserdicht.
Ein Angler-Modus ist auch mit dabei, der mit Fischsymbolen die relative Günstigkeit zum angeln anzeigt.Stoppuhr, Timer, Beleuchtung, Welzeit und Wecker sind auch vorhanden.
Kann diese Uhr also nur weiterempfehlen.

Ronny N.|wavey:
*
*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Danke, guter Tip, ggf. wird´s ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk...|rolleyes


----------



## Borg (16. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Oute mich dann auch mal als High-Tech Angler |bigeyes....Also meine Angeluhr ist eine TAG Heuer Super Professional (1000m wasserdicht, extrem robust, da Monoblock-Gehäuse und Saphirglas; Tritium Einlagen, so dass man die Uhr auch bei rabenschwärze problemlos ablesen kann). Dann habe ich dazu ein Garmin Vista Hcx - Outdoornavi zum genauen erfassen meiner Angelplätze. Das Navi zeigt auch Mondphase und Fischfangwahrscheinlichkeit an. Erfasst wird das ganze dann inkl. ausgeloteter Wassertiefe und Infos zum Gewässergrund, etc. in eine Excel-Liste, die ich in meinem Handy mitführe (Windows Mobile). Damit führe ich dann auch mein Fangbuch.

Tja, dafür dass ich Anfangs den ganzen Technikschnickschnack beim angeln ziemlich albern fand, muss ich mir jetzt leider eingestehen, dass es mit den ganzen Helferlein ziemlich viel Laune macht. Natürlich weiss ich auch, dass die Menschheit 2000 Jahre ohne den Schnickschnack erfolgreich geangelt hat, aber es macht halt tierisch Spass! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*



Borg schrieb:


> Oute mich dann auch mal als High-Tech Angler |bigeyes....Also meine Angeluhr ist eine TAG Heuer Super Professional (1000m wasserdicht, extrem robust, da Monoblock-Gehäuse und Saphirglas; Tritium Einlagen, so dass man die Uhr auch bei rabenschwärze problemlos ablesen kann). Dann habe ich dazu ein Garmin Vista Hcx - Outdoornavi zum genauen erfassen meiner Angelplätze. Das Navi zeigt auch Mondphase und Fischfangwahrscheinlichkeit an. Erfasst wird das ganze dann inkl. ausgeloteter Wassertiefe und Infos zum Gewässergrund, etc. in eine Excel-Liste, die ich in meinem Handy mitführe (Windows Mobile). Damit führe ich dann auch mein Fangbuch.
> 
> Tja, dafür dass ich Anfangs den ganzen Technikschnickschnack beim angeln ziemlich albern fand, muss ich mir jetzt leider eingestehen, dass es mit den ganzen Helferlein ziemlich viel Laune macht. Natürlich weiss ich auch, dass die Menschheit 2000 Jahre ohne den Schnickschnack erfolgreich geangelt hat, aber es macht halt tierisch Spass!
> 
> ...



|uhoh: WOW.. Dann men to!!


----------



## Borg (16. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Naja, habe mir die Sachen aber auch net extra fürs Angeln zugelegt . Die Uhr hab ich schon vor 15 Jahren gekauft (war mal Sammler) und das Navi hatte ich auch schon, bevor ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe. Bin halt Outdoorfreak und nun habe ich die Teile halt ins Angeln integriert. Das Klug********r-Handy hab ich erst seit nem Monat, weils das gerade günstig gab, ich einen neuen Vertrag brauchte und das Teil auch beruflich nutze.

Das einzige Helferlein, dass ich mir fürs angeln zugelegt habe, ist ein Echolot, dass man sich an die Rute klemmen kann, um schon mal grob nen Überblick über das Gewässer zu bekommen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (18. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

http://www.yatego.com/trollingshop/...ca740_2,humminbird-smartcast-rf35-mit-armband

da werden dir die Fische auch gleich mit angezeigt lol 

nur ein Spass |wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (18. November 2009)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Servus. Ich hab ne Casio modell 5067 und kann die Casio Uhren echt nur empfehlen. Die Dinger sind fast nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Wasserdicht bis 20bar das heißt im Normalbetrieb gibts keinen Wassereintritt. Gibt auch ein modell mit Mondphasen und Fischsymbolen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ronny N. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

@all,

habe die Angeluhr jetzt über ein Jahr und muß sagen das das Ding irgendwie funzt.
War auf alle Fälle ihr Geld wert.

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## carppro (3. März 2013)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

würde den humminburd smartcast f35 empfehlen ist eine echolot mit uhr und ist wasserdicht


----------



## Reineke Fuxxx (22. April 2014)

*AW: Armbanduhr für Angler*

Ronny, wie oft fängst du was, wenn das fischsymbol aufleuchtet?eürdest du sagen, das diese Art angelempfehlung Sinn macht? Barometer hat hat Teil noch oder?


----------

